# New build out review and critique wanted.



## 2swift4u (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi All,
My name is Pat and I am re-entering the fish keeping arena! It's been 12yrs sense we had to give up our 55g cichlid and 55g full reef tanks so I'm a bit rusty and there is a lot of new tech on the market!
I am looking for advise on our new setup just so I can make any necessary corrections if needed before we fully stock the New tank. Current stock 7 peacocks,albino pleco and 1 Frontosa.

Current new build out is a 150g 48x24x30 running twin Fluval FX4's with fine substrate + small air stone. Doubled down on bio and added extra carbon to canisters.

This will be a mostly a peacock tank with a Frontosa, max stock of 15.

Am I on track or missing something? 
Thanks in advance all!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum and back to the hobby!

The frontosa needs a 72" tank and may be uncomfortable with the peacocks long term.

I assume you are doing all male. How will you find 15 peacocks that look nothing alike? We usually do haps along with the peacocks in an all male tank to manage aggression by stocking fish that look nothing alike.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> The frontosa needs a 72" tank and may be uncomfortable with the peacocks long term.


+1. They also do best in groups of six or more, with tankmates that are similarly peaceful. The Frontosa may survive in your current tank but it won't thrive like it would with other Frontosa in a larger tank.


----------



## 2swift4u (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes after the fact we realized what we had. We have researched the Frontosa and with mixed opinions will not remove from the flock at this time. Minus the obvious what are your thoughts as to the build?
Also I would love some advice regarding a nitrate reactor. Do they make a stand alone that does not require a sump? If so do you have any recommendations. Thanks Pat.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why do you need a nitrate reactor? What species of peacocks do you have?

Do I see a demasoni and a venustus? A moorii?


----------



## 2swift4u (Aug 15, 2020)

I have a habit to over build and would like it as a redundancy if I am out of town for to long. I like the Idea of converting Nitrates to gas and adding supplements. Maybe I am lazy but just want the build out the best I can do.


----------



## 2swift4u (Aug 15, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Why do you need a nitrate reactor? What species of peacocks do you have?
> 
> Do I see a demasoni and a venustus? A moorii?


Not Sure. The Wife and I pick them and try to make them all look different.? Also we add them at least 3 at a time. Some of my research right or wrong says a heavily populated tanks can control aggression?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Do I see a demasoni and a venustus? A moorii?


Two venustus in there actually.

Having done my first africans setup as a mixed tank of fish that simply 'looked nice', I think it's better to do the proper research and stocking. A mixed tank - fish from different lakes, aggressive with non-aggressive, etc - can be enjoyable for awhile but after a time it just doesn't work and fish are unhappy and can start dying. And this sometimes happens sooner rather than later. As opposed to a properly stocked tank of fish that are thriving and interacting with each other.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well we were answering questions based on peacocks with one frontosa, so this is a different scenario.

Overstocking is good to a point, but I don't think that is the issue for you yet.

As ken31cay is saying, your issue at this time is more about choosing compatible fish. Unfortunately just choosing an assortment of fish that can work with one set of water parameters does not mean they are good tank mates.

Can you give us a complete list of the species in your tank and the gender for each fish?

In a 48" tank regardless of gallons ideally no fish would mature larger than six inches. You don't want to wait until they are six inches to rehome...as soon as they can spawn (depending on the species, they can spawn at 1.5") you want them to be in their full sized tank.

Species you have that need a bigger tank:
Venustus (hap) is a 10.5" fish
Frontosa is a 15" fish
Moorii (hap) is a 9" fish

Within a species you have to consider who will get along with (or kill on purpose or accidentally) whom. A male will accidentally kill a female if there is only one. So having a male/female pair is not a good idea. A male will kill another male of his species if he can to eliminate competition. So having two males is not a good idea.

Solution? Either keep one male of each species with no one that looks alike. Figure 12 individuals that mature under six inches for your 48" tank. This is a common stock plan for Malawi haps and peacocks.

OR keep 1m:4f and choose 4 species that look nothing alike for your tank. This is a common stock plan for Malawi mbuna (not demasoni though...which are an exception to the usual stocking guidelines) because many mbuna have colorful females...so you can have all colorful fish.

Then choosing different species who can thrive together is important as well. In general, aggressive mbuna like demasoni may not be a good choice with more peaceful haps and peacocks. The rambunctious mbuna tend to keep the haps and peacocks from showing their best colors...sometimes they show no color at all.

All of this may not happen or start happening for the first six months (for me it was nine months) you have them in your tank. But then problems can escalate overnight.


----------

